

Why we are getting rid of our hourly rate - muratmutlu
http://www.teehanlax.com/blog/why-we-are-getting-rid-of-our-hourly-rate/

======
robertwpearce00
Without following the Ron Baker links, what is a good scenario for how to
calculate and use value pricing?

Is it along these lines? "ABC business needs a custom inventory management
solution which also doubles as an e-commerce platform. This will likely
generate them X amount of money per year, so we're going to price this
solution at Y."

If so, how do you quantify these variables?

note: I have no business degree and am a developer.

